# 500 Series Audio Racks & Modules ?



## synthpunk (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone else using a 500 Series Audio rack ?

What are your favorite Modules ?

I have two Neve 511 in a 8 space API rack, and will be doing some DIY over the winter.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh yeah. Gear here we go...
Yes. I wanted a basic mono tracking/external DAW FX chain with pre->1176->Pultec and portable on a budget. I tested a Heritage 73, Great River, Neve 1073LB, RN517... and I went with the Neve. The Heritage was soooo similar but I knew I would just keep wondering "what if" if I didn't get it. I got the Lindell PEX EQ and 7X comp on the cheap as "starters". And I have the Radial EXTC for guitar FX i/o. I got the Radial 6 pack. Highly recommended. Great switching/cascading and front panel access. And very portable.

Not mine but next door I can patch into 2 more 1073 LBs, 2x512, 2x527, PhaseQ, DerrEsser and another EXTC, all in the Purple10. There is other stuff. But I feel kinda dirty talking about non virtual gear on VI!

There are gaps in both 500 racks! *Shame*


----------



## ed buller (Sep 15, 2015)

API....things of sonic beauty.....

e


----------



## Studio E (Sep 15, 2015)

So if you do a DIY, I own 8 channels of the API (Audio Products of Illinois) VP-28s and they are a thing of absolute beauty for recording drums and guitar, especially when you push the first transformer into the second.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2015)

Just started noticing since '95 how far along the EuroRack and modular based concepts have come.
I am really interested in digitally controlled Analog signals.
Love Modular but really don't like the noodles of patching.
Would love to see something similar to what Jim Gamble did with mixers, or what Manley has done with Digital connections.
To me having the ability to route hardware into my PC via the XITE-1 DSP rack is a concept I cannot live without.
Anyone know of some great Euro or 500 series stuff that can be connected digitally or is at least digitally controlled...?

Thx.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm wondering if some of dbx 900 series modules are still around.

The comp model was basically a dbx 160 in a tiny casing - very handy!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Eric, I had a couple VP28's but preferred the Neve's (were a little more smoother and versatile on all sources) so traded them.

This fall I am going to build a pair of DIYRE Colour modules
http://www.diyrecordingequipment.com/collections/colour

Then decide on 2 EQ's and 2 compressors.



Studio E said:


> So if you do a DIY, I own 8 channels of the API (Audio Products of Illinois) VP-28s and they are a thing of absolute beauty for recording drums and guitar, especially when you push the first transformer into the second.




Chimuelo, I am not aware of anything for audio. I do know Expert Sleepers has some things for cv control.
http://www.expert-sleepers.co.uk/index.php



chimuelo said:


> Just started noticing since '95 how far along the EuroRack and modular based concepts have come.
> I am really interested in digitally controlled Analog signals.
> Love Modular but really don't like the noodles of patching.
> Would love to see something similar to what Jim Gamble did with mixers, or what Manley has done with Digital connections.
> ...


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 15, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Anyone know of some great Euro or 500 series stuff that can be connected digitally or is at least digitally controlled...?


There's a Moog delay (500 series) that can be controlled via MIDI. Well, maybe not 'controlled', but at least you can sync it to your DAW or whatever your setup is. Sit down before googling the price.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2015)

What are the various protocols used.?
500 series eurorack.
Are there big differences?
Can I mix and match in the same casing?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 15, 2015)

Two separate things Chimuelo...

The Eurorack (invented by Doepfer) is used for modular synthesizers (Oscillators, Filers, Envelopes, and every crazy thing. etc.

The 500 Series (invented by API) is used for audio equipment (preamps, compressors, eq's etc.)

Sleepy Hollow, yah bucket brigade chips are like nos tubes.



chimuelo said:


> What are the various protocols used.?
> 500 series eurorack.
> Are there big differences?
> Can I mix and match in the same casing?


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2015)

That's kind of dumb if you ask me.
Why not have the same protocol, I even saw series 200 and other numbers.
Make it global like our shipping containers, what's so hard about that.

I would love to build a rack of FX though if I could find decent replacements.
The dbx stuff we use is really old but quality, the EQ's also old but have longer faders on 31 bands instead of these short worthless midget sized jobbies they sell now.

I shall begin searching and shopping and see what I can design.
Still think synths and sound effects should be made the same size.
Really like that 7 Woods Buchla mod I saw at NAMM.
It was a remake of the Ursa Space Station 3U Reverb with 12 taps I used in the 80s.
Great effects unit, when I saw the Euro sized one in a Buchla I wanted it.
But damn, that synth was 30k, and the FX unit was 1200 I believe.

And nobody had any chops in that booth. 5 or 6 guys making 30,000 dollar crickiet noises.
Where the hell do they work at...? Foley artists I suppose.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 16, 2015)

http://www.thomann.de/fr/fredenstein_bento_10d.htm (Here) is one that has a built-in digital patch bay!

@mc-deli, what différences did you hear between the 1073LB & RN517?


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2015)

Dude, you have made my day. I didn't think to check/search using digital patchbay.
This is great news.

Here's a treat just for you if you want hardware quality real time parameter modulation on a Reverb.
Using the Analog Devices SHARC DSP Chips we are seeing a surge in high quality hardware.
Too bad it doesn't have the Digitial I/O at least ADAT would have been workable.

Time for early Christmas shopping.
Praise The Lord.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome.
FWIW I saw on page 2 a 500 Series FMR RNC Mic Pre.
They are cheap but don't let that fool you.
I have used a pair of those for years and they sound every bit as good as MPres with big fancy names and price tags.
I'll be broke again, but it's my duty to spend money to keep the peaceful world economies thriving.
And sound great doing so...

Cheerz


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 16, 2015)

There two different formats that do 2 different things (in most cases). 



chimuelo said:


> That's kind of dumb if you ask me.
> Why not have the same protocol, I even saw series 200 and other numbers.
> Make it global like our shipping containers, what's so hard about that.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 19, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Make it global like our shipping containers, what's so hard about that.


Those 'lunchboxes' could easily be unified; it's the power supply/patchbay that would give you headaches.
aesthete mentioned it, the modules do different things, hence they need different power supplies.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2015)

Well maybe Tom Oberheims 2 Voice just to have 37 notes and some powerful ass Oscillators.
Then somewhere in there that Trogotronic Stereo Tube VCA Charlie spoke of.
My problem is I need 4 voices.
Im looking at 10 large just to start.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2015)

Call the doctor, Chimuelo has got the Modular bug! 



chimuelo said:


> Well maybe Tom Oberheims 2 Voice just to have 37 notes and some powerful ass Oscillators.
> Then somewhere in there that Trogotronic Stereo Tube VCA Charlie spoke of.
> My problem is I need 4 voices.
> Im looking at 10 large just to start.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2015)

One advantage I have is I have used Scope DSP Modular for years.
The modules accept audio as a modulation source so Expert Sleepers allowed me to use 24bit audio so my patches sounded better than the Nord DSP hardware.

But theres just no way to get DSP or Native to compete with analog discrete circuits.

Surprised thetes little information on the 2 voice or SEMs in regards to this.

Nobody at muffwiggler wants to touch this.

What a great front end for a Eurorack though.
Add a 4 Vox Flame polyphonic Oscilator......etc.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone here listened to the different Wavetable Oscillators available...?
There is some serious competition and mad designs out there.
I'm starting to drift into non musical territory and loving it.

Geiger Counter and Waldorf NW1 seem to be capable of serious manglings.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2015)

The Blacet - Wiard Miniwave has been around since the early days
http://www.blacet.com/

The Waldorf NW1 would probably be my choice.


----------

